# What do you all think of these peds?



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

As some of you know we are looking for a pup and I have been reading up on bloodlines, etc. but I still feel like such a newbie to this, well, maybe that is because I am! :hammer:I have plenty of experience with the breed as I grew up with several. I am looking for a pup in my area (NYC, Connecticut, New Jersey,etc,) to get into agility, obedience, weightpull and possibly conformation and I have not had the opportunity to go to any show and talk with breeders... Anyway what do you think of these peds? I am a little leary as they themselves do not have titles...so I will just move on, but I want to know what you think and maybe someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks!

Virtualpedigree

Virtualpedigree

Feel free to tear these apart..haha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mayday, Lukane, and PSK Red... all some of my favorites of their strains.. big dogs though SO strong.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know very lil about peds and bloodlines. but i do see crenshaws jeep way back in the second ped. lots a titles in the peds though. just my 2 cents.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha I know, there are lots of titles but the parents are not..just makes me wonder if I should go forward with it...I don't want to do anything hastily


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

saw jeep and redboy... great dogs! some of patrick's furhter down the strain....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you want a dog for agility I would find someone whos dogs compete in it. Not all dogs have the brain for the kind of thing. Confo, WP and Ob are a lot of training but can be done with most dogs whos handler puts in the effort.


A dog will be what you make it, but getting a dog from parents who compete in what you want is the best way to get a dog that will excel at what you want.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I totally agree. This breeder did not do agility with them or really any sort of thing!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice bred dog in my opinion. Don't know about agility though.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

My exp is that some dogs that are too close to the box are kinda touch and go with sports. my daemon only has one thing on his mind when he sees another dog.. and that isnt much good at a show were they will have to be off leash.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

motocross308 said:


> My exp is that some dogs that are too close to the box are kinda touch and go with sports. my daemon only has one thing on his mind when he sees another dog.. and that isnt much good at a show were they will have to be off leash.


Thanks! I did not really think about that! So glad you pointed this out!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> My exp is that some dogs that are too close to the box are kinda touch and go with sports. my daemon only has one thing on his mind when he sees another dog.. and that isnt much good at a show were they will have to be off leash.


This is true, it would be tough but could be done. Would take a lot of work. you just have to work on focus early. Working her around other dogs from a young age. From the very beginning. That dog is bred from a lot of good but hot stock.


----------

